# Weak points on a CAAD9 5



## JudgeRoyBean (Sep 27, 2011)

Just picked up my first real deal road bike. An 09 CAAD9 5. Frame is almost perfect. It is the White and Red model, hell of a looker. 

I am going to try to upgrade some things on it this winter. I was just wondering what parts of the bike are not up to snuff in yalls opinion, or what would be the first thing to replace/upgrade?

Pics to come soon.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

It's good as-is. Just ride the darned thing!


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

If you're itching to upgrade, I'd start with the wheels. I have a 10-5 with the same wheels as yours (RS10s) - I've logged 4,000+ miles this year with them and they're still going strong.....but there are definitely better ones out there.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

jlandry said:


> It's good as-is. Just ride the darned thing!


^^^This


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ride now with some winter type tires..........................

If you want the best bang or you buck, wheels as stated above.

Williamscycling System30 are great for $479. Bicycle Wheel Warehouse has tons of great stuff int he 300-500 range and even less, but you want an upgrade.


----------



## georgewerr (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the same bike as you, I agree the wheels are the area to upgrade, they hold my fat ass ok but with a lot of flex and they are a ton


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Typically the weakest point is the rider...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

milkbaby said:


> Typically the weakest point is the rider...


You beat me to it.


----------



## JudgeRoyBean (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you to those of yall that actually gave me some real suggestions.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Judge,
Kinda agree with the reply's regarding rider, be careful of the upgrade path. Check out my Frankenstein caad9-5 post #104
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/black-caads-208146-5.html

I kept going later with seat post and keo pedals. now bike weighs a modest 15.44 pounds

Looking to finally change out frame to an S3. 

It was fun upgrading, kinda of a sickness in my part.:thumbsup:

good luck pal


----------

